# Epson Stylus C90



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2008)

Hiiiiiiiiii...............I want 2 buy a printer..............n after thinking a lot I decided to buy EPSON STYLUS C90................I need only B/W text printing...........so..........can any1 here review on this model???????


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 19, 2008)

avoid epson you'll find it hard get the consumable later.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 19, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> avoid epson you'll find it hard get the consumable later.



Epson Stylus is a VERY GOOD PRINTER. You get consumables easily, both original and generic. Do not use refilled cartridges though. I have an Epson Stylus C43 SX, bought in 2003. No problems till date. Prints decent photo quality prints too.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes... 
I too user of Epson printers for past 8 yrs... n i am too happy with it except with the model CX4500 (All in One) which is completely a bug model... They replaced that Model with another lower end Model.... 
For me, Their customer care is gud!

And Coming back...
As Nucleuskore said... always use genuine catridge... As the Epson printers have the nozzles in the printer itself, u have to replace the printer in case u have damaged nozzle by using other inks...
Whereas in HP, Ink catridges only contain nozzles and not the printer... so if any problem comes, we can throw away the catridge and get a new one....


----------

